# Ikariam - Detailing World Alliance thread



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Ok chaps, we all know who we are, as we're in the alliance....

this thread is to discuss tactics, current 'pillage' gold mines and any current attacks.

I'm currently amassing an army, as well as building up my 3rd colony, my intention is to have 2 massive marble producing towns, in order to support my continued growth.

if anyone is under attack, please post up here any details you have and we can collectively, work together to bring the fools down :thumb:


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

Currently just pillaging a couple of inactives, but arent getting much from them. 
Re pillaging here are my tactics (I only pillage inactives atm) :

PM them in game explaining that they are showing as inactive are as such are fair game. Also point out that if they do come back, they may want to go into vacation mode mode next time to stop pillaging. 

If they are in an alliance, PM the gamer, AND THE ALLIANCE! Technically, as an inactive they are still fair game. However, you dont want them to come back, complain to their alliance and then the entire alliance come down on you! Most alliances wont have a problem with this. In fact, a lot of alliances tend to boot out inactives then mass pillage them themselves! 

Beware - bashing rule still counts against inactives. 

I currently have 3 towns (marble, wine and glass) and am saving for a fourth (sulpher). As I dont have a sulpher island my army is negligable and I have no navy whatsoever!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Right i Have 1 Very large town producing wine with an okish army not really into waring yet but will be building armys soon, 2nd town is quite large, producing marble again okish size army there, 3rd town is still quite small with a few solders keeping guard.

Will be working on my Army over the next week or so due to us growing as an Alliance i feel will come under attack from the larger Alliances pretty soon


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm under attack at the moment. Well his troops will be with me in the hour.
I don't have any army really 4, phalanx 4 swordsmen and 4 slingers. No navy. My wall is up to level 8 but obviously I'm not in a position to defend myself from ....
player silky caesar
Rothoos 11:58 byzantium
Town level 12
45 units heading my way and my towns a full 50% below his 

I'm a glass producer but just sent everything over to eshrules as I'm not gonna let this bugger attack me and actually gain from it. :devil:


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Have reacently moved onto a 4th island (1 of each now)
my main plans are at the moment

Upgrade town hall,woodyard and sulpher mine on the colony
Increase my town walls to the same levels as my town halls
Upgrade all my warehouses to level 10
try and get all my gouveners residences up to level 3 (stupidly expensive)

Not really pillaging people looking more to defence 
although i do have 47 swordsmen to try and pesuade islanders to donate to upgrades


Could do with 1 more cultural exchange at the moment if anybody wants to btw


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

JamesGarner said:


> Could do with 1 more cultural exchange at the moment if anybody wants to btw


I've got 2x level 1 museums and need cultural exchanges, but have no idea how to do it! Do I have to get up to level 3 and make treaties, or do other ppl offer me treaties?


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm just getting a level 6 warehouse, i figurer at the start walls and such a small army, is just holding off the inevitable, at lest i will still have some recourses left that way, and they will think twice next time they pillage because they wont walk away with much


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

erm is this like world of warcraft?


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I duno tbh but its a cracking game its like a god sim......but it is slow, most are on Epsilon, if you can to make it easier to start chose a Marble Island if you can


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've gone straight for pillaging. Only been playing about a week and have 3 towns, a military score of about 20,000 and I've already figured out credit - my current gold income is negative, I just let it eat into my total gold for a while. Gold seems a lot less useful than materials as you can trade materials 1:1 often. Every now and then I sell material to some idiot at 30 a piece and end up bringing in 18-20,000 gold which sees me ok for a while. 

I've pillaged everyone and incurred the wrath of a chap who looked small but had 100,000+ gold, so soon ramped up his miltary score - I held my own for a while and probably got more than I gave but it cost me dear in sulpher.

He only pillaged me because I pillaged him first so I'm thinking peace is the way forward as other than that I haven't been pillaged myself but have pillaged about 20 times.

I'm going to go through a peaceful period now and grow my towns - I need to get the ridiculously expensive governer's residence level 2 in each town so I can stop corruption really.


----------



## hellknight10 (Jun 16, 2008)

can i be General ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

How do I make wine and stuff its confused me a bit!!!


----------



## hellknight10 (Jun 16, 2008)

You must go at Show Island ---> Crystal Mine (crystal glass) or Forrest (wood) or Quarry (marble) or Vines (wine) or Sulfur Pit (sulfur) ---> after this you will see something like this







after you set how many peoples to work ... it`s easy ..

But u must upgrade your Warehouse if u want to make a loot of building materials !!!

Good luck !


----------

